# ryobi cs30 weedwacker



## banshee05 (Oct 17, 2007)

new to the site..... hey i have a pretty new ryobi weedwacker was brand new about 3 months ago-- now maybe about 12 cuts on it, it ran great all along on about 24:1 mixture but the other day it struggled to start almost as if it wanted to start but was struggling to fire. now it wont even do that it. choked up all the way it will start and run with the string head spinning as if i was cutting on almost full throttle i was almost tempted to use it on full choke but as soon as you hit the throttle it springs from choke to run! and in my case dies!! but then while it was warm from running about 20 seconds on full choke i switched it to run to see if it would crank without the choke and it really wants to but it just wont turn! also it make a little noise like a blower motor shutting down.(last 2 or 3 secs of operation) almost like a muffled whistle?? this is very starnge to me and not only strange but it has me in the front yard ripping my hair out!! a brand new weedwacker with a slightly rich mixture to be on the safe side and it wont run! 24 to 1 is rich but i know many people running this mixture as well and it works fine. the plug is not wet it is actually a great color!! looks to have been running well wish i knew! any ideas would be greatly appreciated thanks.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

How old is your fuel mix?

It kinda sounds like your fuel is old. Fuel older then 6 to 8 weeks from the day you purchased it can cause these kind of issues in many products.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I'll take a guess and say it's a plugged muffler or exhaust port. With that heavy of an oil mixture it can quickly plug. You'll have to pull the muffler and have a look.


----------



## banshee05 (Oct 17, 2007)

*hmmm*

well i kinda was leading towards the fuel problem it was looking pretty dark!! but i did try a new mix that i wouldnt run in my atv the fuel was not brand new but maybe 2 or 3 weeks old so i will get a fresh mix, i ride a 2 stroke atv which requires mixing at 24:1 so this what i use for the weedwacker just didnt think it could possibly make it not run and if it is that bad i was wondering why the dirty fuel didnt foul the plug.on the gas cap it says 50:1 !!!!!! now me being a 2-stoke atv dude i would never run this in my bike even if i was told to way too lean in my opinion yes its a weedwacker but 3 ounces of oil per gallon barely changes the color!should i be using that ratio?? ive been putting about 5 ounces per gallon. also i didnt think it could be the spark arrestor because like i said it is new but i know that you are right it gets filled up real quick, but it didnt smoke at all! i mean maybe the first time use and after that on each startup for first 5-10 seconds but other than that not at all during operation but i am a high revving weedwacker! taking this into consideration i thought maybe i did some damage because i used a mix with semi synthetic oil rather than full synthetic which is what came with the unit but it runs great on choke!! but i will check the arrestor and i will dump the fuel and throw a plug for the heck of it ill let ya guys know how it turns out thanks for the help really appreciate it!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Sure sounds like it could need a new diaphgram kit in the carb even though the unit is new(to you), they can dry out from setting on the shelf. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

A synthetic 40:1 mix would be safe.


----------



## banshee05 (Oct 17, 2007)

fresh mix got it runnin without the choke (40:1), exhaust was a little dirty nuthin much stays alive on gas dies when ur comin off the throttle think im going to try the carb kit. there definately was alot of oil in my other mix.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Open the low end needle about 1/4 turn.


----------



## banshee05 (Oct 17, 2007)

wish i could they dont move they dont have the red and white things like other models theyre just solid metal and i cant turn em think i need a special tool


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You stated in your initial post you bought it new several months ago ??
It's still under warranty, take it back where you got it for exchange or repair.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Doh, I missed that. Yes, take it in to be repaired under warranty. Anything you may do to it can void the warranty.


----------



## banshee05 (Oct 17, 2007)

no warranty it is new but i didnt buy it from a licensed ryobi dealer this is the bs i get from a ryobi customer service rep.!! i bought it from some lady on ebay and they said she is not licensed so im no good on that one but i wouldn't give it to them anyway warranties are a waste of time in my personal opinion i fix these types of things myself.


----------

